# Cramping and pressure in lower abdomen from 3 dpo onward?



## Stormborn

Hi everyone,

I'm desperately searching for any answers about what the dull ache/cramping and pressure is in my lower abdomen, right above my pubic bone and below my belly button. It started around 3 dpo and it's been about 4 days now. I have NOT been temping this month because my doctor recommended taking a month off because it was making me nuts :wacko:

The pain is centrally-located, not on one side of the other, and I've had no other symptoms. I did a Clomid challenge earlier this month (100mg starting on day 4 and ending on day 9) because my DH and I have been TTC since May with no luck, and I passed with flying colors. But ever since then I've had a ton of discharge (sorry if TMI) but this cramping is really weird for me. I suspected maybe a ovarian cyst but the pain is not sharp and I'm not nauseous. No fever, no spotting.

Anyone think this might just be hormonal, or am I right in thinking it might be a mild cyst taking care of itself (I've read that some cysts come and go with no one knowing - hard to believe!)?

Thanks, all!


----------



## CaliDreaming

It could be a cyst, hormonal, implantation...there's just no telling. If the pain persists or gets worse, then I'd get it checked out to make sure it's not something serious. If it goes away after AF, then it's likely hormonal/resolving cyst or some side effect of Clomid

I hope the pain is due to a bfp though!


----------



## Stormborn

Thanks, Cali. I'm fairly certain it's not implantation pain because it's so early in my cycle. Hoping it's hormonal and not a cyst. I'm terrified of having a cyst because I've heard they can be incredibly painful and wreck the TTC process. I messaged my doctor who said it sounded unusual but nothing he wanted me to come in to check out. So I guess I just keep waiting. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Waitingonmore

The cramping could be a good sign. I also had some similar cramping yesterday and other cycles so it's normal for me. I researched a little online many women have the same thing around the same time in their cycle. Unless the pain is unbearable It sounds hopeful


----------



## Stormborn

Totally not unbearable, just not pleasant. And at such a weird time of my cycle, and new since I went off birth control in May. I just hope this won't be a new monthly thing. The things we put up with, right? :)


----------



## Waitingonmore

OMG, say that again. Ttc puts us in crazy situations sometimes, but it is really worth it in the end. It's good you notice something different I'm just hoping it's a good change for you. Have you felt anything similar since then or is it still going on? Overall how are you feeling?


----------



## Stormborn

Hey Waiting. Overall feeling totally normal and not remotely pregnant. The cramping/tenderness has tapered off but that super wet/lotion-y CM is still there. SO WEIRD! I have a transvaginal ultrasound scheduled for January 18 at my GYN to start trying to figure out why I haven't managed to get pregnant since May, and on the 20th I'm visiting a fertility specialist for the first time. Can't wait to unload my bazillion questions on those poor unsuspecting folks!


----------

